# A Tiel Ate My Homework



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor William was trying to do his homework tonight and Georgie would not leave him alone..hehe she kept trying to chew his paper and nibble on his pencil I tried to remove her and she got down right mad she really wanted to help him with his homework


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww. i remember when i had my exams. Hugs was there every second to eat the pages to my book. Also i think he forgot a "e" on the word five lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Aww. i remember when i had my exams. Hugs was there every second to eat the pages to my book. Also i think he forgot a "e" on the word five lol


Thanks for noticing...LOL there were a few mistakes he had to go back and do, he was distracted as you can see


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol of course. I know i get distracted so easily.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

AWWW! Thats adorable...it's not just Geogie girl...I got my own personal shredder/ hole puncher over here too...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have 5 personal homework shredders here, all the indoor birds join in the "helpfulness".  Those are cute pics! William looks like he's trying so hard to concentrate!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Aly, Bea 
Williams face was priceless he was really good about it though he just kept on working trying to ignore her.

Five Bea  homework must be fun to do in your house


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww William is just too cute!!  Must be a bit enjoying with that stupid tiel though, getting in the way of everything LOL!! hehe!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Rosie, yes she can be quite the little pest ...LOL


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Five Bea  homework must be fun to do in your house


Good thing most of the homework i do is assignments on the computer.


----------



## sarahjayne87 (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww, so cute, i would be carefull of the tiel chewing the pencil though it contains lead (poisonus to birds)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

sarahjayne87 said:


> Aww, so cute, i would be carefull of the tiel chewing the pencil though it contains lead (poisonus to birds)


thanks  I know all about the lead  she didn't get the chance to actually chew it he needs that pencil for his homework  he wasn't about to give his pencil up so easily...lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i remember doing my books and snitch trying to chew the paper did he get his home work done


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> i remember doing my books and snitch trying to chew the paper did he get his home work done


it took awhile...hehe but he finally did get it done


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

Your pictures are priceless! I especially love the last one...your son is darling.


----------

